# Do Darkling beetles sing like crickets?



## VickyF (Feb 2, 2010)

I have not bought any crickets for over a year but there is some singing going on in the viv like cricket chirping,the only thing i can think of is a beetle as i found 2 of these before winter as some morios must have buried in the soil so could the noise be morio beetles as i am really stumped how this has happened if it isnt!


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

I culture my own mealworms but haven't ever heard them chirping. The beetles make scraping noises when they're trying to climb up the sides of their plastic tub though, might sound like crickets if it was on something like glass.


----------



## VickyF (Feb 2, 2010)

they were morio worms that the possibility were not mealworms.you couldnt see the thing that was chirping but it was quite loud and for quite a while so dont really know!


----------

